# Боль в пояснице



## OSA (13 Мар 2017)

Добрый день!

Третий день болит поясница, иногда с прострелами в область таза. Наклоняться и делать все сопряженное крайне сложно (даже носки одеть самому не получается). 10 лет назад нашли грыжу поясничного отдела. Никакого лечения не проходил - гимнастика, диета и все более-менее нормально. Беспокоит раз-два в год, два-три дня  покоя и гимнастики всегда помогали. В этот раз все сильнее, началась несильная боль, не придал значения, погрелся в сауне. На следующий день, с утра, боль началась очень сильная. Сейчас, спустя два дня, немного легче, но все равно, сидеть очень сложно, стоять\ходить получается, в основном лежу. Сделал МРТ (в моем профиле, в альбом поместил фото).
Сложность ситуации в том, что мне послезавтра нужно улетать из страны, а боли мучают. Записался к врачу, но у нас с этим довольно сложно - все свободные записи прям перед вылетом. Хотелось бы понять, что со мной случилось (на основании МРТ снимков), и что мне лучше делать.
Обращаюсь к врачам и специалистам форума, т.к. больше не к кому, буду благодарен за любого рода информацию, которая мне хоть как-то поможет.
о себе: 36 лет, вес 88 кг при росте 186см, ожирения нет.
Заранее всех благодарю.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Мар 2017)

Нужно срочно попасть на приём к неврологу!


----------



## OSA (13 Мар 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужно срочно попасть на приём к неврологу!


Владимир, спасибо!

Вот заключение МРТ:

Получены Т1, Т2, STIR взвешенные изображения. Интенсивность МР сигнала от структуры межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 на Т2 взвешенных изображениях неоднородно снижена. Грыжа диска L5-S1 кзади срединно на 6.3 мм и парамедиально в обе стороны с незначительной компрессией дурального мешка. Желтые связки не утолщены. Дополнительные образования в позвоночном канале не выявлены. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. Грыжи Шморля тел позвонков ТН12, L4. Физиологический лордоз сглажен. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без видимых изменений.


*Заключение: Центральная грыжа диска L5-S1 на фоне дегенеративных изменений*


----------

